# Help needed for tai chi class locating



## Angelusmortis (Jan 28, 2005)

Hey guys,

I've been doing wing chun for a while in Wolverhampton, but I'm interested in starting tai-chi, I'm finding it difficult locating classes remotely near me. I've tried a few places I managed to find, but to no avail, anybody got any suggestions in locating classes??? 

cheers...


----------



## j_m (Jan 29, 2005)

You should check here : http://www.emptyflower.com/cgi-bin/yabb/YaBB.cgi/YaBB.cgi


Go to the "Request a Teacher" section and post what and where you are looking for.  There's a lot of readers over there... someone might be able to point you in a good direction.



jm


----------



## East Winds (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Angelusmortis,

You could try the Tai Chi Union for Great Britain web site at www.taichiunion.com and check the instructor listing. All Instructors listed are registered instructors with the Tai Chi Union.

Good luck with your search

Regards

East Winds


----------



## Angelusmortis (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks lads...will try out suggestions.


----------

